# Sistema Info



## Safety (3 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
zur Info, wenn nicht direkt erhalten:
* SISTEMA-Newsletter 09 - 2012
**Neue SISTEMA Kochbücher 3 und 4 - Nutzerumfrage durch ISO/IEC bis zum 30.11.2012 - SISTEMA Update Ende 2012 
New SISTEMA cookbooks 3 and 4 - User survey by ISO/IEC - SISTEMA Update at the end of 2012
*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
Das SISTEMA Kochbuch 3 beschreibt, wie mehrere SISTEMA-Instanzen parallel ausgefÃ¼hrt werden kÃ¶nnen (Terminal Server):
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/sistema_kochbuch3_de.pdf 

Das SISTEMA Kochbuch 4 hilft weiter, wenn die vorgesehenen Architekturen nicht passen:
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/sistema_kochbuch4_de.pdf 

Die Normen EN ISO 13849-1 und IEC 62061 sollen zusammengefasst werden. Dazu befragt der neue Arbeitskreis JWG1 von ISO/IEC die Normenanwender bis zum 30.11.2012. Das IFA bittet Sie ebenfalls, Ihre Erfahrungen mit den neuen Steuerungsnormen in diesem Online-Fragebogen der JWG1 mitzuteilen. Ist eine solche Zusammenfassung fÃ¼r Sie wÃ¼nschenswert? Ihr Feedback ist wichtig! Am besten gleich ausfÃ¼llen. Vielen Dank. 
Auf Deutsch: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dE5GaGgyeFBialc2MmhzZ1lQbzR5Snc6MA 

Das nÃ¤chste SISTEMA Update erscheint Ende 2012. SISTEMA wird deutlich schneller und Anzeigeprobleme werden behoben.


----------



## Tommi (7 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt auch mal gute Nachrichten...



> *4 Testhäufigkeit in Kategorie 2
> 4.1 Beschreibung
> *[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Die Zuverlässigkeit einer einkanaligen getesteten Architektur – wie sie für Kategorie 2 vorge- sehen ist – hängt stark von der Testhäufigkeit ab. Wird ein Test zu selten ausgeführt, so bietet er nur trügerische Sicherheit: Mit der Länge des Testintervalls steigt die Wahrschein- lichkeit, dass auf einen gefahrbringenden Ausfall der Sicherheitsfunktion eine Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion folgt, bevor der nächste Test stattfindet (siehe Abbildung 9 oben). Die Testhäufigkeit konkurriert in einer einkanaligen getesteten Architektur daher mit der Häufig- keit der Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion. DIN EN ISO 13849-1 setzt im vereinfachten Verfahren zur Abschätzung eines PLs für Kategorie 2 voraus, dass das Verhältnis der Test- rate zur mittleren Anforderungsrate der Sicherheitsfunktion mehr als 100 beträgt. In folgenden zwei Fällen ist eine Abweichung von dieser Regel zulässig: Fall 1 Das Verhältnis der Testrate zur Anforderungsrate der Sicherheitsfunktion ist kleiner als 100 aber mindestens 25. Dann kann mit einem PFH-Zuschlag gerechnet werden. Fall 2 Fehlererkennung und Fehlerreaktion werden durch die Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion ausgelöst und erfolgen schneller als das Eintreten der Gefährdungssituation (siehe Abbildung 9 unten). [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial][/FONT][/FONT]



Danke Dieter!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (7 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Tommi,
eine Kategorie 2 ist ein schlechterer Funktionskanal als Kategorie 1 und lebt somit fast ausschließlich von dem Testkanal. Man kann damit PLd erreichen als durchaus das Risiko von tödliche Unfälle mindern, des sollte man sich vollbewusste sein!
Der erste Ausnahme Fall ist für mich o.k., beim zweiten muss man sehr genau wissen was man macht. Diese Lösung habe ich schon aus der Not heraus realisiert, aber da ist nicht einfach in Sistema eintippen gehört einen Menge mehr dazu.


----------



## Tommi (7 Oktober 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Diese Lösung habe ich schon aus der Not heraus realisiert...



Oh ja, das kenne ich ...

Was ist besser?

Kat.2 wie oben beschrieben oder den PLr auf c runterargumentieren ROFLMAO:

Aber natürlich hast Du recht, man muss wissen, was man tut!   

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (7 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
man sollte hier noch klarstellen, die IFA kann keine Harmonisierte Normen überschreiben.
Es handelt sich um begründete Ausnahmefälle, solche Lösungen werden doch sehr oft wegen der Kosten angedacht.
Bei der zweiten Lösung, Test bei Anforderung und bei Fehlerhaften Test entsprechende Reaktion, ist nicht einfach. Wo kann man sowas anwenden? Bei Bremsentests von Vertikalachsen in Verbindung mit einer Zuhaltung. Also vor jedem öffnen der Zuhaltung prüfen ob die Bremse noch i.o., aber bitte nicht den unerwarteten Wiederanlauf der Antriebsmotors vergessen der muss auch verhindert werden.
Man muss also ganz klar erkennen dass der Funktionskanal ausgefallen ist und dann bei dem Beispiel wird nicht mehr die Zuhaltung geöffnet. Aber nicht vergessen der Testkanal muss den ½ MTTFd des Funktionskanals haben.


----------



## Tommi (5 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

weitere Neuigkeiten bzgl. Vereinheitlichung von Kennwerten 
für Sicherheitsbauteile.

http://www.pilz.de/de/company/news/sub/services/articles/05895/index.de.jsp

S. 184 SPS-Magazin November 2012

Gruß
Tommi


----------

